# Pregnant or not?



## KITTY83 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi, in January I've got my first miniature horse. She's 10 years old. After I got her I saw her belly growing. My vet said for him she is pregnant but only an ultrasound can confirm this. I have some pictures of her bags and belly. Can you help me? thank you


----------



## KITTY83 (Jun 3, 2015)

Here are some pictures from today


----------



##  (Jun 3, 2015)

Welcome to our Nutty Nursery.

Only 1 picture is showing, so hoping you can take a couple more and post for us. Try taking one full side shot and squat right down at her level, and then take one from the back looking forward to her head, again squatting down right at her level. This will help give us an idea.

Looking forward to more pictures, and again, WELCOME! We're here to help you and answer any questions we can. Nothing is to silly to ask, as we are here to get all these precious little ones safely to the ground!

~~Diane


----------



## KITTY83 (Jun 3, 2015)

these pictures are from today, I don't know how to reply and attache the image directly. Thank you


----------



## KITTY83 (Jun 3, 2015)

Now I know how to attache the pictures

here is my mare on March 21


----------



## KITTY83 (Jun 3, 2015)

This is on May 23


----------



## KITTY83 (Jun 3, 2015)

this is today


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jun 3, 2015)

Most mares take roughly 4-6 weeks to bag up. With that last picture, I would say you are in the home stretch. I would guess 4-6 weeks, but the more experienced breeders will give you a better idea.


----------



##  (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm going to say you may have a June baby -- depending on if she will "work" with us. She looks good, looks like she's starting to loosen and elongate some, so take some pictures in about 2-3 days, and we'll be able to see how "fast" she is moving forward!

CONGRATULATIONS - and we're so happy you have joined us, and will let us follow her as she gets ready to present you with a precious little one!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forum






Lovely mare you have , looking forward to seeing what she is hiding in there


----------



## KITTY83 (Jun 4, 2015)

Thank you very much! I will post every 2-3 days to see if there are changes. I hope she's pregnant and I'm looking foward to seeing who's hiding in there!


----------



## KITTY83 (Jun 5, 2015)

This is today


----------



##  (Jun 5, 2015)

I think it's safe to say "pregnant".....the angles are a bit different, but ongoing changes.

Udder.pdf


----------



## KITTY83 (Jun 6, 2015)

Today was a little bit nervous, always walking and kicking her belly. Does the udder have to be big and full to go into labor? I hope she doesn't have the baby when I will be away from home even if she will be in a safe place with someone who stays with her 24 hours a day. I want to be here when she delivers


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jun 6, 2015)

Some mares don't completely bag up until after they foal.


----------



## Miniv (Jun 6, 2015)

Do you know her history? If she's had a foal before, she should bag up prior. Have you tried feeling for the foal movement or kicking?

It's best to do when the mare is eating or drinking.


----------



##  (Jun 6, 2015)

Some of these ladies go into labor with no bag, and it comes with the delivery. Not to worry, even if she foaled without a bag, and didn't develop a bag, the vet can give her a shot to bring in her milk. I can't think of but one time when anyone had to actually do that, but it does happen. Usually, if you think she's very close, and there still isn't much udder development, you can call the vet and let them know that you have a mare near foaling with little or no udder, and you are "advising" them your mare may need a shot for milk production. Sometimes just telling them gives us peace of mind -- and then momma foals and develops a perfect udder with plenty of milk for the little one.

Not to worry!


----------



## KITTY83 (Jun 7, 2015)

Here are the pictures from today. I don't know her history, also the guy who gave her to me didn't know anything. Never felt any movement but she hates me touching her belly and udder.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 7, 2015)

Looks like she's coming along nicely, just like mine.

Mine (LP Painted Ponys - 2015) were all exposed during a 2 hour period when the mares violently disassembled the stud colts' pen and they quite enjoyed themselves! One foaled on Friday @ 328 days (foaled at 333 in 2013), one is coming along at 330 days today (pics posted from yesterday - she foaled at 345 days in 2013). I believe I have another one (out of 7) that is coming along as well - belly has gone "POOF" and is now developing an udder. While she's had quite a few foals and I also own one of her daughters, I have no history on her as to whether or not she carries roughly the same time or not...


----------



## lkblazin (Jun 8, 2015)

Little late to the party, but very excited. Can't wait to see her baby



. Hopefully she doesn't give you too much anxiety lol.


----------



## KITTY83 (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm still not so sure about her pregnancy! Will be sure only when I'll see her baby




. Just hope she doesn't deliver when I'm away from home!


----------



## lkblazin (Jun 8, 2015)

Lol I know how you feel


----------



## KITTY83 (Jun 9, 2015)

This is from today... tomorrow I'm going for a trip and she will stay with a friend. I hope she doesn't deliver in these days...


----------



##  (Jun 9, 2015)

See if you can get a picture from behind and from the full side, and one of her elongation before you leave. I'm pretty sure she's got some time to go, so you'll be safe!


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 10, 2015)

Looks like she's got a few days yet! Enjoy your vacation OR time away...


----------



## KITTY83 (Jun 22, 2015)

Just returned today from my trip! nothing happened in these 10 days. Here are the changes. A vet came to the barn and saw her. He said for him she's pregnant .


----------



## KITTY83 (Jun 23, 2015)

L


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 23, 2015)

She is looking good . Don't let her udder fool you , she may decide to go shopping closer to foaling.

keep us posted on her progress and any changes that you notice


----------



##  (Jun 24, 2015)

Looking good!!


----------



## KITTY83 (Jun 24, 2015)

Today I've noticed some with spots on her udder. Her vulva seems more relaxed.


----------



##  (Jun 24, 2015)

Perfect progress. Keep an eye on the "spots" on her udder, if you think she may be starting to wax. Her elongation has progressed beautifully so she could be nearing her time. Just keep a good eye out, and look for even personality changes, as they can be a "giveaway!"


----------



## KITTY83 (Jun 25, 2015)

Ok thank you, I will control the behavior. Today nothing changed. Her vulva inside is pale pink. As I saw in this forum it has to be red right?


----------



##  (Jun 25, 2015)

"usually" and we say that since these ladies don't follow the rules, the inside color will change to red or dark salmon color. Just check periodically for any changes. She's looking good.


----------



## Kim P (Jun 26, 2015)

What a pretty mare. Hope you get to see her deliver.


----------



## KITTY83 (Jun 27, 2015)

No changes in these days for me. The udder looks the same. No more white spots. I've noticed that the belly has dropped a little bit.


----------



## KITTY83 (Jun 27, 2015)

The vulva seems different


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jun 28, 2015)

It looks swollen and longer. Exciting!


----------



## KITTY83 (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm pretty sad. It seems like a false pregnancy, the vulva changed again and the udder looks the same.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jun 28, 2015)

There vulva came change from loss to tight on and off. I would keep an eye on her. We had a mare that's vulva looked like the pic from today, when I checked on her before going to bed. Got woke up at 1 am with her foaling. Had another mare that never got a extremely loose vulva and foaled like that.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 28, 2015)

I agree with MMM. If you have time could we have another set of Pictures so we can compare to 23/6.

I wouldn't be slowing down on the "keeping an eye on her " mares can be very sneaky


----------



## KITTY83 (Jun 29, 2015)

These are from today. No changes in the belly for me. Never felt a movement. When I try she doesn't like it. I really think I'll not see any foal.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 29, 2015)

Just went back and re read your thread. Seeing as your not sure of her history and weather she may have had a foal or not before, I would say that there is every chance she is pregnant. She may be carrying the foal higher up if she is a maiden.

Now I think its time you saw "The photo"

Hopefully Chanda will be on sometime soon and will post it for you. It really goes to show that a mare doesn't need to carry the wide load look to be pregnant




Her Mare is a prime example not to discard her pregnancy possibility , just yet





One other thing before I leave work for the day is as she draws closer to foaling there will be less room for the foal to move and less action.

Cheers Ryan


----------



## KITTY83 (Jun 29, 2015)

thank you for the answer, I'll wait for "the photo". I will look for changes in shape and behaviour. This anxiety of not knowing is driving me nuts!


----------



## chandab (Jun 29, 2015)

As per Ryan's request, I know it's become a favorite...

Here's Tana first thing in the morning:







And, Tana, right after lunch:




If memory serves me, she was 307 days

Sorry it took me awhile, I've been quite busy lately, nothing fun or exciting, just painting the outside of our house.


----------



## KITTY83 (Jun 30, 2015)

Wow! thank you for the image. How was the udder? This morning everything was as usual. The udder is still soft not full at all.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jun 30, 2015)

Some mares don't bag up until they foal. Diane (Castle Rock) says to look more towards her vulva and how her stomach looks. If there is concern that she will foal with no milk you can get your vet to give her a shot. Just give him/her a heads up.


----------



## KITTY83 (Jun 30, 2015)

Thank you very much! This "not sure" pregnancy is driving me crazy!


----------



## chandab (Jun 30, 2015)

I really don't recall what her udder was like, it was 3 years ago, and she was maiden so anything was possible, as you can see.


----------



## KITTY83 (Jul 4, 2015)

Here some pictures from today, everyday more sure about her non-pregnancy.


----------



## KITTY83 (Jul 8, 2015)

Pictures from today


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 8, 2015)

She looks to be elongating and her udder looks to have grown a little.

Will be interesting to see what Diane has to say


----------



##  (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm going to say some positive changes. She appears to be elongating -- shape seems to be changing some, and her udder certainly looks different. So, I'm still feeling positive.


----------



## KITTY83 (Jul 10, 2015)

Here is a picture when I've got her


----------



## KITTY83 (Jul 10, 2015)

Sorry it's here

Sorry it's here


----------



## KITTY83 (Jul 12, 2015)

Updates from today!

Her udder seems more full, even if in the evening is a little bit smaller


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 12, 2015)

She is looking good and I agree her udder looks fuller and she is elongating a little more.

When you have a chance, can you take a pic from behind and down at her level so we can see how the foal is currently laying


----------



##  (Jul 12, 2015)

Looking good!!! And yes, please, to the picture!


----------



## KITTY83 (Jul 13, 2015)

This from today's morning!


----------



## KITTY83 (Jul 13, 2015)

Yesterday she was rolled 4 times in few hours. She seems pretty tired when she moves.


----------



##  (Jul 13, 2015)

She is moving ahead just beautifully!!


----------



## KITTY83 (Jul 14, 2015)

We udder sometimes seems to shrink a little bit. For you and your experience how much time before she delivers?


----------



## KITTY83 (Jul 15, 2015)

Today's update. Why does the udder shrink?


----------



## chandab (Jul 15, 2015)

KITTY83 said:


> Today's update. Why does the udder shrink?


To drive mare watchers nuts... Probably has to do with changing hormones, but I really don't know.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 15, 2015)

Perfectly normal , when a mare is exercising more during the day the udder will shrink , when she is not as active during the night it will fill more. This usually goes on ( as chanda put it "driving mare watchers nuts" ). When it stays full during the day this is when you know she is starting to get close.

She is progressing wonderfully , its just a waiting game now but will all be worth it soon enough






Hope this helps


----------



## KITTY83 (Jul 15, 2015)

Thank you very much!!


----------



## KITTY83 (Jul 17, 2015)

Daily update!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jul 17, 2015)

Looks like she has Vd and slimmed. Foal is a coming!


----------



##  (Jul 18, 2015)

One day closer!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 19, 2015)

Don't think you will have long now , keep all eyes on her





Best of luck for a safe arrival


----------



## KITTY83 (Jul 19, 2015)

I started camping out with all the family near the barn! Yesterday I saw some movements and a few kicks on her belly! It's the first time! So exciting!


----------



## KITTY83 (Jul 19, 2015)

Today's update. I'm more anxious for her foaling than for my four pregnancies!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jul 19, 2015)

Nice loose behind there!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 19, 2015)

Progressing wonderfully


----------



##  (Jul 19, 2015)

Looking good!!!!


----------



## KITTY83 (Jul 21, 2015)

I've just returned from work and saw the vein in from of the udder very big and hard. Is it normal?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 21, 2015)

A lot of heavily pregnant mares get this, its called edema. What most vets will tell you to do is to take your mare for a walk to see if it will help it subside. It stems from the mare not being as active during the late stages of pregnancy and thus retaining fluid.

Hopefully Diane will be on at some stage today and can add to this or correct me if im wrong





don't think you will have much longer to wait and want to wish you a safe delivery


----------



##  (Jul 21, 2015)

Not to worry. There's lots of pressure going on. If you look back at some of the other pictures, you can see she's had several strong veins showing slight bulges as this baby grows and moves around.

She should be just fine, but just watch to see if it causes her any serious discomfort. A bit of exercise is certainly good for her. Make sure she has lots of free time to wander around outside. You can even place hay in different spots around her area to make her walk from place to place during the day. And a nice quiet walk with you after work, will ensure she's getting some sensible exercise during these final stages.

She's looking very good!!


----------



## KITTY83 (Jul 21, 2015)

Thank you very much! Usually she stays about 8 hours walking and eating in the pasture. I will try to get her to walk with me. She has only one vein like his, the Other is smaller. Here is really hot and i'm a little bit afraid to make her tired and too hot. In 2 days the weather will change and some fresh air is coming!!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jul 22, 2015)

I can't wait for this baby! Lol


----------



## KITTY83 (Jul 22, 2015)

Me too Goldilocks! Hope it will be soon! Maybe with the full moon of the end of July, even if it will be better in the next 2/3 days!


----------



## KITTY83 (Jul 23, 2015)

Today's update


----------



##  (Jul 23, 2015)

Looking VERY good, and look how nice and loose!! Getting more excited!!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jul 23, 2015)

Oooooh its so close now. Another few days or less maybe!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 23, 2015)

Best of luck Kitty83

I wouldn't be taking my eyes off her






I agree with Goldilocks , not long now


----------



## KITTY83 (Jul 25, 2015)

Did the belly shrink?


----------



##  (Jul 25, 2015)

No 'shrinking' but it looks like baby has moved a bit, and is now putting a great deal of pressure in her butt. I would expect her to be doing some butt pushing on walls or fence posts and rolling to move that little one around. Looking good!


----------



## KITTY83 (Jul 25, 2015)

Here Is the side's picture


----------



## KITTY83 (Jul 25, 2015)

Looks darker to me


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jul 25, 2015)

Unless she was laying down prior to the pictures, she does look a lot darker. Keep a close eye on her.


----------



## KITTY83 (Jul 26, 2015)

No changes today, only the udder that seems to be smaller. The vulva color is the same with some little veins showing. Still waiting!


----------



## KITTY83 (Jul 26, 2015)

My horse is driving me crazy!!! Today udder small ( ok I know it doesn't mean anything) her vulva returned pale pink e seems to be less elongated!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jul 26, 2015)

That's the joy of a mare getting close and drive you completely nuts. When you finally are ready to throw in the towel, she delivers.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 26, 2015)

Perfectly Said MMM


----------



## KITTY83 (Jul 27, 2015)

Today


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jul 27, 2015)

The pictures are small when your looking at them on a phone, but she looks like she is V'd on the broadside view.


----------



##  (Jul 27, 2015)

Looks as if baby is moving into position. Definitely looks "forward of center" but still laying a bit broadside. She can correct that with some rolling, so watch for that.

She's looking just beautiful!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 27, 2015)

Not long Now..... very excited for you and wishing you all the best for a safe delivery


----------



## KITTY83 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thank you all! Yesterday evening she did some rolling and she was scratching her butt over the fence. She is doing it a lot in these two last days. Hope it's not worms ( I gave her a de-wormer in April ).


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jul 28, 2015)

The pressure of the baby causes the mares to rub their behinds on anything and everythinh.


----------



##  (Jul 28, 2015)

Yup, that pressure is annoying for them. I've had a mare almost push a fence post completely over doing her butt pushing.

Those are all good signs!!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jul 28, 2015)

I had a big mare several years ago that would sit on tree trunks to help with the pressure.


----------



##  (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## KITTY83 (Jul 29, 2015)

Pictures updated


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 29, 2015)

She looking good


----------



## KITTY83 (Aug 1, 2015)

L


----------



## KITTY83 (Aug 1, 2015)

I thought that this full moon could make her deliver but I was wrong! Still waiting and I don't see changes!


----------



##  (Aug 1, 2015)

She's looking fabulous. Now, it's the hardest part.....the waiting game!!

I promise you, once that little beauty hits the ground, you'll forget all about the waiting!!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Aug 1, 2015)

Go look at the "Maiden mare, unknown date". She gave us a update two days ago and said she thought the mare was having a false pregnancy. The next morning she had a filly at her side. Just hang in there.


----------



## KITTY83 (Aug 7, 2015)

I thought I saw some movements and kicks in her belly but in one week no changes. The belly seems smaller, the udder seems to be shrinked. I'm thinking about a false pregnancy again.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Aug 7, 2015)

Ahhh she really is frustrating you huh!

I wonder why they swell so much in a false preg.

Just a thought though, has she been out and maybe foaled and the foal is lying somewhere and shes returning to a pre-pregnancy body and not milking cause the foal is not alive?


----------



##  (Aug 8, 2015)

I'll be surprised, but then these ladies can be so frustrating some times. Praying you see a little one very soon!!


----------



## KITTY83 (Aug 9, 2015)

Finally one change! This morning she had a big and hard udder( yesterday was small!). She is nervous. She tries to byte and to kick if you try to touch her udder or her back legs.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Aug 9, 2015)

Keep a very close eye on her. She is getting close.


----------



## KITTY83 (Aug 9, 2015)

She foaled!!!!! A cute little black foal! I went out for dinner and saw both of them in the barn. She did a great job all alone! Tomorrow with the light I will take a picture


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Aug 9, 2015)

Congradulations!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 9, 2015)

Congratulations , cant wait to see some pics


----------



## chandab (Aug 9, 2015)

Congrats! Anxious to see pictures


----------



## Debbie Roberts (Aug 9, 2015)

_Congratulations on your new baby, did we get a colt or filly? Looking forward to seeing that baby! You post is so much like what I'm going through. I don't know if my baby is ever going to get here. Enjoyed reading all you have been through with her as it sounds so much like my mare. Excited for you and the arrival of your new little one, waiting to see your new bundle_


----------



## KITTY83 (Aug 10, 2015)

She's adorable! Her name is Olivia!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 10, 2015)

Thankyou for the pics, she is adorable


----------



## Carly Rae (Aug 10, 2015)

She is gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



##  (Aug 10, 2015)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! What a pretty little girl!


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 10, 2015)

Awww, how adorable is she??

Glad that she is finally here for you to enjoy!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Aug 11, 2015)

Oooooooh finally!!!! Congrats. What a long wait. Good momma!


----------

